# SS 07.07.18 - Korngold "Symphony In F-Sharp"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Erich Wolfgang Korngold** (1897 - 1957)*

Symphony in F-sharp major, Op. 40

1. Moderato, ma energico
2. Scherzo
3. Adagio
4. Finale

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's Erich Wolfgang Korngold's Symphony In F-Sharp Major. I think I've only heard this once before, I'm more familiar with his Film music, so I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin.

Not sure how many recordings there are of this one so I'll post a link to YouTube which is the one I will be listening to:





Franz Welser-Möst/The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It took Korny a long time to write one (assuming we don't include his early _Sinfonietta_) but I think it was worth waiting for. And, for a composer who never forsook his original Viennese late-romantic style, it was also one of the few works of his which had some contemporary touches flickering about it.

Welser-Möst for me, too.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to Previn/LSO here.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll go with the James de Preist (RIP) version, which I found lurking in my archives...


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> It took Korny a long time to write one (assuming we don't include his early _Sinfonietta_) but I think it was worth waiting for. And, for a composer who never forsook his original Viennese late-romantic style, it was also one of the few works of his which had some contemporary touches flickering about it.
> 
> Welser-Möst for me, too.


Yes, I shall follow with this one


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

This Chandos recording for me:

View attachment 105406


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If anybody wants them, I have posted some pretty extensive program notes for this symphony at

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AnVO4LMON3wetBFqDJlUaZVJRYTx


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

The Kempe recording for me.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I wanted to hear just the first movement today but ended up listening to the whole thing. Wow! I’ll report later after another listening, but for the time being: If you can set aside some quiet time, you may find this a very compelling work.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I have the BBC Philharmonic Chandos disc which is a wonderful recording, but I'll go for this recording which I've rarely listened to from the four-disc set of Korngold orchestral works.

Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie conducted by Werner Andreas Albert on CPO


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg
Marc Albrecht (conductor)

Thankfully there's also a good performance in multichannel.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Biwa said:


> View attachment 105412
> 
> 
> Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg
> ...


 I follow Biwa. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Biwa said:


> View attachment 105412
> 
> 
> Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg
> ...


Wii take this one also


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Downes on Chandos for me.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

In my collection I have Kempe, Downes, Albert, Welser-Möst, de Preist and Previn. It may take me most of the day just to decide which version to listen to!

I think Previn nails it in all movements except the first, which he takes too slowly for my tastes. For that reason I usually opt for Welser-Möst. If I'm remembering correctly, Kempe makes a cut in one of the movements.

This is a great symphony. I especially love the slow movement, with material drawn from the film score ANTHONY ADVERSE; very atmospheric, building to a powerful central climax.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Bill Cooke said:


> In my collection I have Kempe, Downes, Albert, Welser-Möst, de Preist and Previn. It may take me most of the day just to decide which version to listen to!
> 
> I think Previn nails it in all movements except the first, which he takes too slowly for my tastes. For that reason I usually opt for Welser-Möst. If I'm remembering correctly, Kempe makes a cut in one of the movements.
> 
> This is a great symphony. I especially love the slow movement, with material drawn from the film score ANTHONY ADVERSE; very atmospheric, building to a powerful central climax.


You are correct Bill, Kempe makes a cut in the Scherzo.

Having now listened to the Downes recording I have to say imo this is a major symphony, one of the best in the late romantic style I would ascribe it to. There are a few nods towards a more modern sound world with some spiky melodies and some hints of dissonance. However the at times hauntingly beautiful adagio is firmly placed in the romantic style - there are shades of Mahler to be heard here, what sounds like muted brass adding to the feel of the movement.

I enjoyed it!


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

I have the Storgaards/Helsinki Philharmonic CD of Korngold's Symphony in F# on Naxos. It is a deeply-felt work and I never fail to listen to it or the Violin Concerto when the itch comes on (which is often.) Korngold's music is not superficial, it "wears well" and his genius extends over melody, harmony (wow!), rhythm, orchestration, form, text-setting and drama. I haven't yet compared this version to others but I find it highly convincing.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I hadn't yet acquired a recording of this piece. While looking for a recording, I discovered a not-too-expensive box set entitled "Andre Previn - A Celebration". It includes this symphony (London Symphony Orchestra/Previn) and lots of other worthwhile music, including a few of Previn's compositions.

I'm glad this one came up, and it made me wonder why I didn't manage to discover it a long time ago. I guess even in a music collection as large as mine, there can still be a few gaping holes. I love the expansive late romantic style and its evolved variants in the 20th century; this is a fantastic example and it is likely to become one of my favorites. In a way, it feels like Korngold is going down the same path as Shostakovich - taking the tradition of the massive symphonies of Bruckner and Mahler, adding his own voice, and bringing in a few modernisms. Listening to this symphony got me in the mood for Shostakovich, and afterwards I immediately started listening to Symphony No. 8, which is also in that Previn box set. It is a shame that Korngold didn't compose an entire cycle of symphonies.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Great symphony - and the story behind it is so tragic. I have a dream concert that will likely never happen: Overture in the form of main title from either The Sea Hawk or Captain Blood. Violin Concerto. Symphony. Then get an insulin shot on the way out. I love Korngold's music so much and never tire of it. The concerto is actually becoming quite popular and I've heard it many times in concert. The symphony, not so much.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> Great symphony - and the story behind it is so tragic. I have a dream concert that will likely never happen: Overture in the form of main title from either The Sea Hawk or Captain Blood. Violin Concerto. Symphony. Then get an insulin shot on the way out. I love Korngold's music so much and never tire of it. The concerto is actually becoming quite popular and I've heard it many times in concert. The symphony, not so much.


Indeed, that would be a dream concert; however, I've come to love his piano concerto over his violin concerto. If you haven't heard it yet, I heartily recommend it. The Hyperion recording is the best version I've heard.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Weird Heather said:


> It is a shame that Korngold didn't compose an entire cycle of symphonies.


I couldn't agree more! I read that he was working on a second symphony at the time of his death... This symphony is a masterpiece in my view, despite its less-inspired finale. It may very well be Korngold's greatest work, though I haven't heard his highly regarded operas. The opening is so shocking and gripping - a tense, percussive burst of sound that sounds completely unlike anything else in his output. The rest of the movement retains this dark, tense mood. The scherzo is quite substantial with a hauntingly beautiful trio section. The slow movement possesses an eloquent tread that is quite moving - it was written as an elegy to FDR. The jaunty finale doesn't measure up to the gravity and imaginative qualities of the previous movements, but is enjoyable all the same. Marc Albrecht's recording on Pentatone is excellent.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

kyjo said:


> The jaunty finale doesn't measure up to the gravity and imaginative qualities of the previous movements, but is enjoyable all the same.


I am hearing you -- the way you've expressed the sense of this piece of the piece is convincing. Concerning the finale is it also possible that there is much irony? There may be superficial joy that the war is over but the whistling tune slithers about, and pensive sections are frequent -- the immense tragedy lingers and how could it not . . . I may be over-interpreting though. Really appreciate your comments!


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Roger Knox said:


> I am hearing you -- the way you've expressed the sense of this piece of the piece is convincing. Concerning the finale is it also possible that there is much irony? There may be superficial joy that the war is over but the whistling tune slithers about, and pensive sections are frequent -- the immense tragedy lingers and how could it not . . . I may be over-interpreting though. Really appreciate your comments!


I agree, there is a touch of irony and some darker sections in the finale. It is, ultimately, a tragic symphony after all. I'll need to listen to the work again to get a more fully-formed opinion of the finale especially!


----------

